# How do I remove my Novatac emitter retaining ring?



## sigsour (Jan 31, 2010)

I cannot for the life of me remove the retaining ring for the emitter on my Novatac 120E. Is there a special tool? I really want to update my emitter.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 31, 2010)

Many people have found success with their shoe. Use the bottom of a good rubber bottom shoe, press down hard and twist. Some mouse pads may also work for this.


----------



## sigsour (Jan 31, 2010)

I am referring to the screw in retaining ring that keeps the emitter inside the head.


----------



## chaoss (Jan 31, 2010)

I just did a quick & dirty search and found that others have had luck using tweezers, paper clips and/or finepoint pliers.

Remember, lefty/lucy (or is it loosie?)


----------



## Qoose (Jan 31, 2010)

We are talking the ring in the back near the battery, not the bezel right?

Mine seems to be dead set on staying there too. I might just emitter mod mine down the front in the future, since that comes off much easier.


----------



## sigsour (Jan 31, 2010)

Correct; mine wont budge either. edit: I ended up going through the reflector side and replacing the LED from the top and it worked fine.


----------



## CobraMan (Feb 1, 2010)

Snap ring pliers is what I have used. Make sure the tips are long enough to reach in to engage the small notches and it might help to heat up the area with a hair dryer first. Be careful not to slip out of the notches or you will likely chew up the threading.

I also recall reading a post by a member that used a saw blade trimmed down to fit inside the head as a good solution as well.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Tim


----------

